# Comet Leonard; Explain track?



## Kaila (Dec 7, 2021)

I am very interested in the reports about Comet Leonard, which is visible to we Earthlings, during 2021, and will then cease to be.

I don't comprehend the articles online,
which attempt to explain to we non-astronomer types, the possible dates, times, zones, and when, where, and which directions, we might try to see it.

I actually had, prior to hearing about it at all, noticed something fuzzy white, which appeared to be crossing the sky very slowly , and it did not resemble a wild bird or a plane. (Nor did it resemble any flying saucer or UFO, btw)
I have no idea, whether or not, there's any chance I might have already seen this comet. Or that I could possibly attempt to, in the next, coming few weeks, of December, 2021, which it presently is, as I post this.

Do any of you know if it might be seen, particularly from Southern Canada or northern USA?

And, Do any of you know more than I do, and know how to explain whatever you know about this comet, so I and others might more easily comprehend it?

Links with pretty maps and words are welcome in this thread;
However, as I said, I have not comprehended well enough, the sites and articles, that I have already gone to.

Perhaps there is a simpler version available, or perhaps one of you, has been a grade school science teacher, who might explain it, more clearly?


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 10, 2022)

An Asteroid Named Nimoy​


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jan 10, 2022)

There is a new "Asteroid headed right for Earth" movie a friend who has netflix wanted me to watch and comment on. It is a dooooozy!

"Don't Look Up"

Netflix's most realistic apocalypse movie reveals a controversial scientific debate


----------

